# Need Stevens 311R right side Hammer/ Got it Back!



## Speedemon (Feb 28, 2009)

I have a Stevens 311R double barrel shotgun. This is a short barrel version with 20" barrels. 
The right side hammer broke after dryfiring. The R series are different from the regular 311 series. If anyone has a right side hammer for a 311R or knows a gunsmith that works on old side by side shotguns please let me know. I hate to scrap it just for a hammer as it is tight and shoots very well. 
Thanks.


----------



## Outsydlooknin75 (Feb 28, 2009)

http://www.e-gunparts.com/model.asp?idDept=241

is where I would start my search


----------



## Speedemon (Mar 2, 2009)

Outsydlooknin75 said:


> http://www.e-gunparts.com/model.asp?idDept=241
> 
> is where I would start my search


I called Brownell's and Numrich today. No help. I also posted on another forum. Still looking. Thanks.


----------



## CBH (Mar 2, 2009)

Call Tucker Gun (770) 493-9400 and ask for Ken Lundquist the gunsmith.  He has all sorts of parts and might be able to help you.


----------



## Speedemon (Apr 14, 2009)

Got my 311R back today!!! Found out the 311R is different than regular 311's, as in parts are hard to come by. The 311R was made for Law Enforcement and came with 20" barrels, don't know the choke but it patterns 00 at 25yds real well. It will shoot 2 3/4" and 3" / 12ga. Bird shot patterns good also I think this will be a great rabbit gun.
I wound up taking it to a retired Gunsmith in Swanee. He works out of his house and he takes on projects to keep busy but does want to be rushed. He was able to locate a hammer somewhere in Michigan. Along with the hammer he completely stripped and cleaned the action which was kind of gummed up. 
Serviced action and Receiver.
Adjusted the lockup and set mating area.
Refit locking lug.
Replaced opening lever spring.
Polished extractor.
Polished bores.
Fitted Pachmayr decelerator pad
Buffed and polished wood
Re blued Barrels 
I think it turned out pretty good. I won't be dry firing certain guns anymore without snap caps.


----------



## EMC-GUN (Apr 14, 2009)

*WOW!!!* That turned out nice! He did great work!


----------

